# International Cricket 2018-19



## satexplorer

International Cricket 2018-19


----------



## bharath_das

IPL is not live in sling tv because of digital streaming restrictions. So streaming only in hot star. Either you need cable or dish to watch it in Willow TV or otherwise hot star is the only option for streaming


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hackettt

Has anyone found out how to watch the IPL full match replays? I went through Willow and received the ID and login for HotStar; however, when you go through the Hotstar app for a match replay, they only offer highlights (and even worse) they have the result splashed on the front page.

Ridiculous.


----------



## Hackettt

After a weekend of IPL on Hotstar, I am puzzled how why WillowTV partnered with them. The streaming quality is horrendous and I am using two fast connections (work and home). The picture stutters, freezes, and the quality is pixelated even when playing properly. I never thought I would yearn for the pay-per-view days of ESPN Cricket Pass, but I wish those days would return. Perhaps ESPN+ will make a bid for the tournament next year.

The only positive about Hotstar is the pre-match build up, even though the sound keeps dropping and freezing. 

If anyone has any suggestions to improve the quality, please leave the advice here.

Cheers.


----------



## satexplorer

IPL on Hotstar may have had bandwidth issues over the weekend. As if they didn't register you to their base.

For IPL long replays. Go to search on top of their page, IPL and number of match for example MI vs CSK would be IPL 1.


----------



## Hackettt

satexplorer said:


> IPL on Hotstar may have had bandwidth issues over the weekend. As if they didn't register you to their base.
> 
> For IPL long replays. Go to search on top of their page, IPL and number of match for example MI vs CSK would be IPL 1.


Satexplorer - thanks for the tip. On AppleTV, a person needs to close their eyes and scroll all the way to the right for the full match replays. Why Hotstar puts the highlights before the full match replay is beyond me.

Cheers.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BouncerYorker

I am trying to get Willow TV on Roku. I have added Willow TV to Roku using the 6 digit code I received. I am however not able to pay for Willow's Monthly Subscription. Roku is directing me to Willow TV
When I click this link, I get routed to Willow's home page. I also do not see a way to pay for Willow on Willow's website as a Roku user. Any suggestions?


----------



## Hackettt

Any word on who has the USA broadcast rights for England cricket this summer? OneWorld Sport (now, Eleven Sports) had them two or three years ago. Last Summer, the broadcasts were only on WatchESPN. However, this summer, neither broadcaster has the test matches or ODIs listed. 

ESPN's new streaming service (ESPN+) will broadcast the one test match between Pakistan and Ireland beginning on May 11.


----------



## satexplorer

Hackettt said:


> Any word on who has the USA broadcast rights for England cricket this summer? OneWorld Sport (now, Eleven Sports) had them two or three years ago. Last Summer, the broadcasts were only on WatchESPN. However, this summer, neither broadcaster has the test matches or ODIs listed.
> 
> ESPN's new streaming service (ESPN+) will broadcast the one test match between Pakistan and Ireland beginning on May 11.


ESPN+ does not have rights to England Cricket. A brand new Broadcaster in the United States is not announced yet. For online, either be Yupp TV, Hotstar or a new streamer.


----------



## crabtrp

satexplorer said:


> ESPN+ does not have rights to England Cricket. A brand new Broadcaster in the United States is not announced yet. For online, either be Yupp TV, Hotstar or a new streamer.


Willow TV is now listing the England games on their site, against Pakistan, India etc.


----------



## satexplorer

Thanks. Willow steps in the 25th hour grabbing those games. Willow is only streaming First test Pakistan tour of England on their app since IPL playoffs are taking place.


----------



## crabtrp

Is anyone showing the England game in Scotland?


----------



## satexplorer

BREAKING: ICC Cricket posts Future tours May 2018-March 2023. Includes monthly schedules from all 10 International cricket boards now includes Afghanistan, Ireland and Netherlands. Men's Future Tour Programme 2018-2023 released


----------



## Hackettt

Has anyone been able to view the Duleep Trophy this week? I know the Indian Domestic schedule was altered this year, but I got a rather dismissive reply from WillowTV and have yet to hear back from Hotstar. 

Cheers.


----------



## satexplorer

Hackettt said:


> Has anyone been able to view the Duleep Trophy this week? I know the Indian Domestic schedule was altered this year, but I got a rather dismissive reply from WillowTV and have yet to hear back from Hotstar.
> 
> Cheers.


Ranji Trophy is mostly televised by Star Sports. All other India domestic cricket televised are the championship round. Star is reportedly carry the Quadrangular Series.


----------



## satexplorer

BREAKING: On September 15, 2018. Viewers in India shall see Star Sports 3 replacing Channel V.


----------



## Hackettt

Satexplorer — have you heard anything about cricket matches streamed through HotstarUS? They are sending out emails with a 40% off code, but the code only works for a year's subscription. They are advertising the IPL 2019, ICC matches, and the Asia Cup as exclusives to Hotstar. Does this mean WillowTV will no longer show any of these (or give access to the matches as they did for the IPL 2018 through Hotstar)?

Cheers.


----------



## satexplorer

Hackettt said:


> Satexplorer - have you heard anything about cricket matches streamed through HotstarUS? They are sending out emails with a 40% off code, but the code only works for a year's subscription. They are advertising the IPL 2019, ICC matches, and the Asia Cup as exclusives to Hotstar. Does this mean WillowTV will no longer show any of these (or give access to the matches as they did for the IPL 2018 through Hotstar)?
> 
> Cheers.


Hackettt what are you waiting for? The deal ends September 20. Hotstar will show India cricket home matches, BCCI Domestic Cricket, Asian Cricket Council, Tamil Nadu Cricket League, Karnataka Cricket League, India womens home matches, ICC Womens Cricket World Cup, IPL, ICC Cricket World Cup from England/Wales.

FOX's Star India now has Global rights to Indian Cricket on TV and Digital. Broadcast rights during the period April 2018-March 31, 2023. Star India has snatched the ICC tournament deal from other regions as well. During that bidding of new India cricket broadcast. The deal was a mess for all bidders. Star India broadcast rights 6,138 Crore ($944 Million). Times of India Group did not match the offer present for the North America region TV and digital. Now you see why Hotstar has a good deal.

There are reports in the United Kingdom. Cricket fans want to see Asia Cup on either Sky or Sony Max. Hotstar ads on social media began during Asia Cup week. Frustrated fans wanting a free trial were given the this deal 11.99 pounds a month, 59.99 pounds annually or get shutout.


----------



## Hackettt

Satexplorer — Thanks for the update. I went ahead and renewed my subscription through iTunes, but Hotstar does not recognize iTunes purchases. There is no way to “restore purchases” through the Hotstar app or the web page. 

I hope to have the situation cleared up tomorrow morning. So far, Hotstar has not returned my emails asking about the issue.

I like that they have Indian domestic cricket. Ranji Trophy matches have always intrigued me.

Thanks again for the update. I hope to catch up on the Asia Cup starting tomorrow. 

Cheers. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hackettt

Satexplorer - A quick update from Hotstar. Unfortunately, they will not show Indian domestic cricket. Here is the reply I received last night:

*We regret to inform you that Indian Domestic cricket matches is not available on our platform.

Please know that in order to stream or broadcast specific tournament we need to get the rights for ICC & BCCI. As much as we would love to be allowed to stream globally, we are restricted on the rights available for specific geographies to different organizations.
*​I don't know if that just means for Hotstar viewers in the United States, but it lessens the appeal right now.


----------



## satexplorer

Hotstar wouldn't share their celebrations with us. The sports section has Duleep Trophy finals highlights. Duleep Trophy is part of BCCI Domestic Cricket. If you have 4 matches going on one particular hour. None of that is shown on Star Sports channels. Domestic finals are shown in India. Permissions? They have delivered quite alternative spices on their app. "160 days of cricket" ads mentions ICC Cricket World Cup both mens and womens. Willow (owned by Times Group of India) couldn't match the offer, Star given to them in the U.S.


----------



## BouncerYorker

Who has the rights to the January 2019 India versus New Zealand ODI and T20I matches? Willow TV, Hotstar, someone else?


----------



## bharath_das

BouncerYorker said:


> Who has the rights to the January 2019 India versus New Zealand ODI and T20I matches? Willow TV, Hotstar, someone else?


I think ESPN+ hold the rights for all Kiwis home series. You can subscribe ESPN+ $5/month. Other than cricket they also hold the rights for serie a league soccer along with most of college leagues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BouncerYorker

bharath_das said:


> I think ESPN+ hold the rights for all Kiwis home series. You can subscribe ESPN+ $5/month. Other than cricket they also hold the rights for serie a league soccer along with most of college leagues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks much for your reply. Hopefully, ESPN+ will update its cricket schedule on watchespn.com soon.


----------



## bharath_das

BouncerYorker said:


> Thanks much for your reply. Hopefully, ESPN+ will update its cricket schedule on watchespn.com soon.


They updated schedule. It is only in ESPN+ not in WatchESPN. Instal ESPN apps to see the schedule. Below screenshots from espn IPhone app.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BouncerYorker

Thanks again for the details. Can these matches be viewed on TV via Roku or Sling TV? Or will they be available only computers and phones?


----------



## bharath_das

BouncerYorker said:


> Thanks again for the details. Can these matches be viewed on TV via Roku or Sling TV? Or will they be available only computers and phones?


Yes you can watch it on TV via Roku through ESPN app. These games are not in sling. You can stream it only on ESPN app with ESPN+ subscription. You can find ESPN app on Roku, Apple TV 4K, Fire tv & Android TV platform.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BouncerYorker

bharath_das said:


> Yes you can watch it on TV via Roku through ESPN app. These games are not in sling. You can stream it only on ESPN app with ESPN+ subscription. You can find ESPN app on Roku, Apple TV 4K, Fire tv & Android TV platform.


When I access the ESPN app on Roku, it says I need to have a cable or satellite subscription.

Does this mean I have to get a Sling subscription along with ESPN+ subscription to get these matches?

Is the ESPN+ subscription available for purchase on Roku as a stand-alone service?

Thanks!


----------



## bharath_das

BouncerYorker said:


> When I access the ESPN app on Roku, it says I need to have a cable or satellite subscription.
> 
> Does this mean I have to get a Sling subscription along with ESPN+ subscription to get these matches?
> 
> Is the ESPN+ subscription available for purchase on Roku as a stand-alone service?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes you can purchase standalone espn+ directly from espn website. Then use those credentials to login Roku espn app. When you login in Roku you see both cable subscription login & espn login. Use espn login instead cable subscription. With espn subscription you can stream only the content from ESPN+ tab, not the content from ESPN1 or 2. Cricket is part of ESPN+ subscription along with soccer and it cost 5/month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BouncerYorker

bharath_das said:


> Yes you can purchase standalone espn+ directly from espn website. Then use those credentials to login Roku espn app. When you login in Roku you see both cable subscription login & espn login. Use espn login instead cable subscription. With espn subscription you can stream only the content from ESPN+ tab, not the content from ESPN1 or 2. Cricket is part of ESPN+ subscription along with soccer and it cost 5/month.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super! Thanks so much! Appreciate it.


----------



## Pradyut Pokuri

These threads have been awesome over the years. Any chance we can continue for the rest of this year and next?

Thanks


----------

